# General > Literature >  Is this author still with us?

## Kenn

Am reading "Hills of the North Rejoice," by local author Ralph MacGregor and enjoying it, he has an empathy with the wild world that few could challenge.  Any one know if he is still alive?

----------


## Torvaig

http://www.curlewcottage.com/ralphsfarnorth.htm

Lizz, have a look at this website; will explain something about "Ralph".  Enjoy!
There are even contact details.....

----------


## Kenn

Many thanks Torvaig, the book mentioned there must follow the one I have, which was published in 2004.. I was aware that he used to contribute to the local press and was curious as he must be quite elderly but what memories he must have!

----------

